# Heat tripping breaker



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it a heat pump? Post the brand name and model and serial #. If it has extra electric strip heaters in the ductwork one may be shorted and causing the problem. They cut in when the temp has dropped or the heat pump cannot keep up.


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

yuri said:


> Is it a heat pump? Post the brand name and model and serial #. If it has extra electric strip heaters in the ductwork one may be shorted and causing the problem. They cut in when the temp has dropped or the heat pump cannot keep up.


Yuri:
Appreciate the reply. Unit is made by Goodman manufacturing Houston, TX. Only three years old. Unit inside house says heatpump/ac unit. Model number is ARUF182416AA Serial Number is 0607203217.

Where are these heat strips located? Can I fix myself or do I call an HVAC professional. Never heard of Goodman. If I had put in unit would have gone with a better know name but it was installed just before I bought house. Had home inspection done but not sure if inspector checked heat as inspection was done in May.

Thanks again

Jay


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Check the kW rating of that air handler/strip heat. A 30 Amp breaker would be good for 5 kW or so. Many units have 10 kW strip heaters, which would blow a 30 Amp breaker in short order.

So the question now is this: Does the breaker trip immediately, or take a few minutes after you bump up the heat setting by more than a few degrees?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You should get a Pro to do it. Those strips use 240 volts and if shorted one slip can kill you. May have 5 yr warranty on parts but 1 yr on labor. Goodman is a very large company. Got a lot better recently when they joined with Amana. VERY popular with new home builders due to reasonably priced equipment. Not hard to get parts for.


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Yuri*

Thanks, Yuri. The breaker takes a couple of minutes to trip. I see no KW rating on unit. There is a plate which indicates minimum amperage if "auxillary heat kit" is installed however none of the listed aux. heat units are checked on the plate.  Ill look up the model on Goodman site. I hope its a short in the strip and not too small a braeker as this would be quite expensive to rerun a circuit I imagine. Yuri, when HVAC pro did the original wiring hookup wouldnt they assure the breaker was of adequate size??


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You would hope so. Possible that no permit was taken out or inspection done. Another reason to get a Pro to check it out properly.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The model number of the air handler won't tell you what strip kit is in it.

Need to look to know.


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where is the strip kit located??????????????


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

drjay9051 said:


> Where is the strip kit located??????????????



Inside the blower compartment.


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the exact same unit with two heat strips and it is on a 30 amp breaker but the heat strips are coming on in cool mode. If I disconnect them it cools fine. What would cause this?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Short in thermostat or thermostat wires. Or a bad sequencer.


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

I tried disconnecting the wire from the thermostat to the heat control and no change. Is the sequencer the small circuit board? Do you think it could still be the thermostat?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you disconnected the wires from the stat and it still did it. Then it can't be the stat.

Post pic of inside of units control panel.


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Requested Pic*

Sorry for the delay. I have since replaced the thermostat. Heat strips are still receiving current in cool mode. Do you think it circuit board or transformer in the pic causing the issue?


----------



## firedawgsatx (Jul 15, 2013)

Your problem probably lies with the part of the electric strip that you can't see without removing it. Here is a photo of a typical heat strip. The coils can touch each other and short out causing the circuit breaker to trip. The photo shows what is involved as far as which part would be replaced. Replacement strips are readily available and less costly than a lot of manufacturers. Due to 240V being involved, it can be extremely dangerous/deadly if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Shadetree99 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I have since replaced the thermostat. Heat strips are still receiving current in cool mode. Do you think it circuit board or transformer in the pic causing the issue?



If everything is wired correctly, and working correctly. You will still read voltage with the way that you have that meter connected. 

Disconnect all low voltage wires from the control board, and see if the heaters still come on then.


----------



## firedawgsatx (Jul 15, 2013)

Disregard my last post. I failed to notice there were two different posters on the same thread.


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

First let me say THANKS to you both for trying to help. This unit belongs to my sister and I am just trying to help her out.

beenthere: Please help me understand. The original issue was the heat strips are receiving power while in cool mode. Based on your response I am drawing the following conclusions:
1. The thermo change could have fixed the issue.
2. The circuit controls the ground to the strips and not the positive.
3. I could check both leads to a strip for closed circuit test.
4. If I still have closed circuit to strip, disconnect low volt circuits from board to test for board failure? 

Thanks a million !!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Shadetree99 said:


> First let me say THANKS to you both for trying to help. This unit belongs to my sister and I am just trying to help her out.
> 
> beenthere: Please help me understand. The original issue was the heat strips are receiving power while in cool mode. Based on your response I am drawing the following conclusions:
> 1. The thermo change could have fixed the issue.
> ...


Yes, next step is to disconnect low voltage control wires and see if the strip is still being energized. If so, the sequence/delay board may have its contacts burnt closed.


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

I reconnected everything and the heat strips still have constant current. When I disconnected the low voltage circuit from the strips (See Connector unplugged) The strips remained energized. Could the issue be the relays I have marked in the picture? It is the only thing I see that could energize the strips. I am thinking the overheat protector in the top of the picture might be bad as well. Your thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The middle relays could be stuck/burnt fast.

When you check to see if they are still energized. You are reading 240 volts on them, and not just checking from one end of the strip to ground, correct.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the wiring diagram ?
We need to be sure that your reading the voltage in the right way.
What voltage are the heat strips,
And how are they controlled,
You said that they switch the neutral line,
If there on 240v then there is NO neutral.
Only two hots !

Need to see the wiring diagram to be sure !
And YES relays can stick in the on position.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Howzabout the o/b setting on t'stat?


----------



## Shadetree99 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wanted to post a resolution and a HUGE THANKS to all who chimed in here. Your collaborative efforts led me to follow logic and find the issue and I have gained valuable knowledge. It turned out to be the top relay in the center of the above pic. It was fused and allowing constant current to the heat strips. Thanks again to all. My sister thanks you since she now has heat ! I hope this thread will one day help someone else to a quicker resolution.


----------

